# slide show of Absoluts foals



## supaspot (Dec 2, 2011)

a slide show of Absoluts foals , all but two of his babies are here , I cant find pics of those :-(

http://s176.photobuc...nt=f3d99024.pbw

and this is Absolut himself

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w176/supaspot/RHA%20Rangers%20Absolut/?action=view&current=5e875b21.pbw#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs176.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fw176%2Fsupaspot%2FRHA%2520Rangers%2520Absolut%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D5e875b21.pbw


----------



## Eagle (Dec 2, 2011)

Very impressive! Thanks for sharing






May I ask what RHA stands for? Which stable is it?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful foals. He's always been one of my favorite stallions.

RHA stands for Rocking Horse Acres.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Parmela, I am off to find their site, they have some gorgeous foals.


----------



## little lady (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow!



Some very beautiful horses.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 2, 2011)

this is Absolut himself Eagle, I just found out hes won UKAMHS Honour Roll Champion














http://s176.photobuc...%3D5e875b21.pbw


----------



## Eagle (Dec 3, 2011)

He is very handsome and what a wonderful colour. I love the way you show him, he really looks like a horse and not a doll. Maybe it is the natural photos I am not sure but he looks amazing. Am I making any sense? lol

Congratulations on your new win, very impressive, you must be over the moon.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for putting all that together for us to view Sue. He really is something special



and the slide show of his babies is just brilliant!

Again, many congrats on his latest award.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 3, 2011)

Eagle said:


> He is very handsome and what a wonderful colour. I love the way you show him, he really looks like a horse and not a doll. Maybe it is the natural photos I am not sure but he looks amazing. Am I making any sense? lol
> 
> Congratulations on your new win, very impressive, you must be over the moon.


many people here in Ireland and more so in the UK do razor , sweat and get the tummys tucked up but I choose not to do that with him , he has won so much before I bought him that he has nothing to prove , I only take him out to show him off but still he won Supreme Champion of Ireland this year so it doesnt seem to have done him any harm



a good judge can still see correct conformation even with a little hair on !


----------



## Eagle (Dec 3, 2011)

supaspot said:


> a good judge can still see correct conformation even with a little hair on !


I so agree and he looks real too. I am not very fond of the photos that are so retouched that they look fake.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 3, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Beautiful foals. He's always been one of my favorite stallions.
> 
> RHA stands for Rocking Horse Acres.

















and I love your stallion spirit too


----------



## little shiloh farm (Dec 4, 2011)

He is my all time favorite, and I had no idea that some of the foals in your slide show were by Absolout, he certainly does consistently reproduce himself, the sign of a great sire.


----------



## twister (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I agree Sue, he is absolutely stunning and he does stamp himself on his foals, they have that same look at me attitude





Yvonne


----------



## supaspot (Dec 6, 2011)

thankyou all for your lovely comments


----------

